# Savie Island trial ---Oregon



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

The open 1 st series is a Derby Double. Well anyway it is a double and is eating them up.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Harry. My dogs are there so I am interested.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

They should be done with the first by now...does anyone have call backs? 

Thanks!


----------



## depittydawg (Apr 20, 2010)

bennetts said:


> The open 1 st series is a Derby Double. Well anyway it is a double and is eating them up.


Is there something going on at Sauvie Island? I thought they were scheduled for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes ,The ORTC field trial.


----------



## depittydawg (Apr 20, 2010)

Annette said:


> Yes ,The ORTC field trial.


http://portlandlabrador.com/2010_Event_Schedule.htm

Is this event still scheduled for the 28-31st?

thanks


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

depittydawg said:


> http://portlandlabrador.com/2010_Event_Schedule.htm
> 
> Is this event still scheduled for the 28-31st?
> 
> thanks


The event that is going on there this weekend is by the Oregon Retriever Trial Club and it is a field trial.

The event that you are referring to is put on by the Oregon Hunting Retriever Club and it is a hunt test. And Yes, it is being held over Memorial Weekend at Sauvie Island.

Arleen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Does anyone know the Qual placements?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Sure wish someone would post the Q results. Jerry P posted that he got second with Leica and a jam. Why do I do this????????


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

The Q results are:

1. Nan Ruby - Chevy
2. Jerry Patopea - Leica
3. Kirk Lillebo - Otis
4. Patti Kiernan - ?
RJ Jim Gonia - Rascal
J Jerry Patopea - ?


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Annette said:


> Sure wish someone would post the Q results. Jerry P posted that he got second with Leica and a jam. Why do I do this????????


Don't know about the other placements, but my friend Kirk Lillibo got 3rd with Otis in his 1st Q after aging out of derby! GO OTIS!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

kirkandlaura said:


> The Q results are:
> 
> 1. Nan Ruby - Chevy
> 2. Jerry Patopea - Leica
> ...


The JAM is Rainy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Arleen.
Congratulations to all. Wonder who patti got 4th with?


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Annette said:


> Thanks for posting Arleen.
> Congratulations to all. Wonder who patti got 4th with?


LOL. Either Casey, Zelda or Scooter. You have a 1 in 3 chance of being it.
Good luck!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah I know that Arleen. But no call so I guess it isn't KC!


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Open Results

1st - Merlyn
2nd - Pink
3rd - Pete
4th - Hoot


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

I think the dog that placed was Casey in the Qual with Patti.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Great Open Results for You Chad. Congrats on Pink's 2nd and Hoots 4th. Very nice.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Kirkandlaura I sure hope you are right. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Casey did get the 4th in the Qual. Just had a call.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Annette, KC, and Patti!

--Susan


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations to John on his 2nd with Pink and 4th with Hoot!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Marie, Congratulations on the Qual 4th! See, keep the faith. I knew it would be Casey.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

ChadCosta said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st - Merlyn
> 2nd - Pink
> ...


Congrats Chad.. Looks like a couple of stud/studet youngsters!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any word on the Derby?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Annette, 

Congratulations on the Q placement with KC.

John


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you John. good to hear from you.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Congrats to Ruth Aud Megan took 2nd in the derby she was handled by Patti Kiernan This finished Megans derby career she ended with 20 points Good Job!


----------

